# Kidding post on betty (Update!!!) Betty has two kid doelings!!!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

This is Betty. I rescued her 2 years ago. She is 4-5 years old and was in really bad shape when we got her... About 20mins from our house there is a guy who has 28-35 goats? All were so poor...all had foot rot and are so skinny like paper.... When I went to look at his goats my heart was breaking looking at them all. So many there was no way i could help them all but..i seen Betty and a buck that we named Bucky. I seen them and new i just couldn't leave them. So we bought them. I am so happy I did. Betty had just kidded 2 months before we got her and the man already had her with a buck again... thankfuly she was not bred. Bucky was 3 months old. Both of them were so skinny and scared... They could hardly even walk to eat. They ate a little here and there but not much. It was so hard to help them when you had to catch them ever time. We talked to our vet and things started to looking good for the two of them. We got shots of (I don't remember) but it helped them soooooo so much with the foot rot. A month later it got really cold and Bucky wasn't doing so good..at this point he was such a sweet boy he would come up to you and just stand there. He got sick and had diarrhea. Turns out he also had such a huge load of worms. We took him to the vet and he could not stand...he just layed there and cried for Betty. She took him as her own kid and he loved her like a mom. It was so hard ..so so hard....to watch your baby boy laying there dying....in the morning he passed on. Betty didn't know what to do. She stood and cried for him for months and months...we finally got her foot rot under control and she put on weight. Fast forward to August 2020 we got a buck "Gizmo" and they fell in love. Sure enough in September on her due date she had twins a buck and a doe. 3 days later the little doeling died. We still have really no idea why. 2 months later the buckling died because of weaning himself off of Betty and eating to much grass....he had diarrhea that took him down....then we lost him.. Once again Betty was all alone. Well. Not for long. I know it was to soon but i didn't have another pen for our buck. Betty was bred by Gizmo in January and she is due may 16th. On March 10 2021 i traded Betty to my best friend who has a milking goat farm. She is doing sooooo good with her new friends and in the end. Betty is finally happy and healthy. So now I am excited about Betty haveing more babies because we have first choice of her babies. She is already bagging up.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She is not mine anymore but i thought id make a post anyway because I get updates on her. And i will hopefully aslo be with my friend and her when she kids! Betty is a Sannen. Bucky was a Nubian Boer mix.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here is right before she went to her new home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> She is cute.


😊❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I should be going to my friends house in a couple days to see her and Betty. I was going to go this morning but my friend has a kidney stone and didn't want any company untill she felt better


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We went to my friends farm yesterday and boy oh boy! Betty is huge! When she kidded last she had twins and wasn't half that big! Her udder is bigger then it ever was when she last kidded! Sorry i could not get better pics of her udder but here ya go!
Btw her due date is the 16 and she only has one legitimate! Her udder is tight too!! Maybe she'll have 3 !


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Mini Saanen(s) will hopefully be here soon! We have first pick of the baby or babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girl!


Yes she is! I didn't really want to trade her but I'm happy I did. My friend loves her to bits!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am glad you rescued her and that she is finally healthy and happy. I hope she will get a break from getting bred after this. I hope all goes well with her kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I am glad you rescued her and that she is finally healthy and happy. I hope she will get a break from getting bred after this. I hope all goes well with her kidding!


She will because my friends buck wont even be ready to breed until November or December so yee lol. And me too!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

"She will because my friends buck wont even be ready to breed until November or December so yee lol. And me too!"

Just my sense of bumor here, but when I read this sentence real quick, it came across that you were happy you would not be bred till December..... 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> "She will because my friends buck wont even be ready to breed until November or December so yee lol. And me too!"
> 
> Just my sense of bumor here, but when I read this sentence real quick, it came across that you were happy you would not be bred till December..... 🤦‍♀️


Omg😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 thats sooooo funny!!!!😂😂😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> "She will because my friends buck wont even be ready to breed until November or December so yee lol. And me too!"
> 
> Just my sense of bumor here, but when I read this sentence real quick, it came across that you were happy you would not be bred till December..... 🤦‍♀️


But yes I'm happy LOL 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg! Ive been so busy ive forgotten to say betty kidded! She had two twin doelings on 5/21/2021! Ill be getting both of her babies so I'm very excited! Im so happy that i will be adding them to my herd!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It does really would mean a lot to be able to get them after losing her last doeling she had..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, so cute, congrats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh my goodness, so cute, congrats.


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> You bet.


☺


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We just went to our friends farm yesterday ( the one who I traded Betty to ) and got her doelings! So we have them named already! the gray/brown and white band around belly is Betsy who is also polled! the cream with a white band around belly is Grace and is horned.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Baby pics I just took!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww a couple of cuties!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww a couple of cuties!


I know! Ive never had babies that were as strong as they are! But they must get it from Gizmo (their dad)... I love them so much!
Here is daddy Gizmo lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are really cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I know!!!!! I love them so much!


toth boer goats said:


> They are really cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Is Betsy trying to show off her tongue? Its really cute


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Is Betsy trying to show off her tongue? Its really cute


I think she was lol...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here....This was betty when we rescued...... She was so skinny & I know you cant tell from that pic but, She was barley able to walk at all.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

A year and a few MONTHS after we rescued her! finely a good lookin girl again! and Prego in the below pics! (This was last Aug so it was not this kidding but the last kidding).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Then, in Sep/2020 she kidded on her due date! Its funny because my goat Cupcake kidded the day before betty on her own due date too! I couldn't believe it, both on their due dates!

Brown is a girl and white/cream is a boy. Sadly we did end up losing both of them but, things happen


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry you ended up losing the kids. Things do happen some times. 

You did an amazing job with Betty! What a transformation! May I ask, did you have her on a special diet to help her gain weight?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm so sorry you ended up losing the kids. Things do happen some times.
> 
> You did an amazing job with Betty! What a transformation! May I ask, did you have her on a special diet to help her gain weight?


kinda but not really. i gave her hay two times a day & always kept fresh- minerals/water out 24/7. Also she got Selenium every month plus all the vitamin/minerals supplements she needed, but, other then that she got 2 cups of sweet feed every day and that's basically it. other pasture grass of course & leaf's etc.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Cute kids and Betty looks nice and fat now even after having just kidded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are super cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

lada823 said:


> Cute kids and Betty looks nice and fat now even after having just kidded.


Yes she does! I'm happy for betty!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> They are super cute.


I know right!?!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

